# Commercial GAP Insurance



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Does this exist? Anyone here?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Not entirely what you area asking.... but we moved to Progressive Insurance last summer as they have Rideshare Endorsement, and they also provide GAP coverage. I don't have commercial. But might be worth checking out.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Don't advertise that you do Uber or Lyft when you get any kind work done on your car. 
If you get into a accident with no pax then make sure you take your stickers off asap. 
Take all remnants of rideshare out of your vehicle before it gets towed. 
That's about all you can do to try and hide it. 

Otherwise I don't think there is commercial Gap insurance. 
I haven't done any research at all to see if there is any available. 
If you find one please let us know.


----------



## picknyourseat (Mar 18, 2015)

Iann said:


> If you get into a accident with no pax then make sure you take your stickers off asap.
> Take all remnants of rideshare out of your vehicle before it gets towed.
> That's about all you can do to try and hide it.


This is awesome advice...NO

Accidents are called that for a reason and you may not even be conscious following the accident!

Good luck everyone, because you will be stuck with the bill if you do not have the proper coverage if you are caught doing rideshare.

Read the GAP policy closely, as they do not cover commercial use of your vehicle, not pizza delivery, Uber Eats, anything at all!

P.S. This situation happened to a friend and he was not even hurt. The other driver had a dash cam and caught his Uber sticker in the footage.


----------



## Jack_onthewheel (Mar 28, 2020)

Wont your personal car insurance cover you if you dont have a passenger on board?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Jack_onthewheel said:


> Wont your personal car insurance cover you if you dont have a passenger on board?


Your question has already been answered many many times. Since you are new, I suggest you read a dozen or so threads completely through.

Basically, most personal auto insurance policies have a clause explicitly excluding any/all commercial use of the covered vehicle. That means that if your personal auto insurance policy has that clause and you do rideshare service, you are in direct violation of the terms and conditions of that policy. (That is also called insurance fraud.)


----------

